# Sonora Mule Deer Hunt



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got back from an AMAZING adventure in Sonora. I have dreamed about going down there for years to hunt big bucks. Finally 4 of us decided that it was time to go. We went 4 for 4 on nice Desert Mule Deer. I don't have time to write a bunch right now, but I will let you see some pictures. They tell 1000 words anyway.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OH YA!
Very nice..

Love the hunting rig.8).


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

For the love of mule deer gods! Wait til SS sees this.
Giant Muleys with chocolate horns. I thought Christmas was last month?
Congrats


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow what some awesome bucks right there. congrats


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Very nice! congrats on a successful hunt!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

First off, dang that's one big cactus.

Second, nice, nice, bucks. Love the color.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice work! This hunt definitely just jumped into my bucket list after seeing the pictures!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Incredible bucks! Do they get those dark horns from rubbing in the Mesquite brush? Those are really cool chocolate horns. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It was an incredible trip for sure. It is my NO means easy. We killed the last buck (the wide 3x4) with only about 1 hour of light left on the last day. It was very tough hunting and a serious challenge. The hunting is very different than in the Mtns. but very fun. 

The Cactus was over 450 years old. They were amazing. The truck was a 1960 ford. Way cool.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man, that's a stack of racks!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats!

I like pictures. They work well for guys like me who don't want to read 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How wide is that 3x4?! Sweet bucks!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> How wide is that 3x4?! Sweet bucks!


The 3x4 is right at 31" wide. They figured him to be about 10 1/2 years old. Super old buck. There was another guy in camp from Mexico that shot one that was 33" wide.

Mine is only 25" wide but scores the best.

I honestly would have shot any of the 4 bucks we killed. We had an absolutely amazing trip.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What guide service did you guys use?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> What guide service did you guys use?


Sergio from MexicoHunts.

The staff and guides are amazing!!!! Could not have been happier with the entire experience.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics and I love the Dark antlers! Man your buck has some great mass! Congrats to all 4 of you!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like my kind of hunt driving arround in the back of the truck.  congrats!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ridgetop is going to freak when he sees those photos. Very nice!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Ridgetop is going to freak when he sees those photos. Very nice!!


I think everyone that has seen those pictures so far has freaked Mike. I know I did. Great time for sure. I'm jealous.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the chocolate bone, but I really like the faces on those old desert deer. Really cool stuff and some incredible bucks. -------SS


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Bucks! I always watch them hunts on the hunting channels and they look like way fun! Viva Sonora!


----------

